# How To Tell If Recall Done On Refrigerator?



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a 04 Outback that falls in the Dometic recall. How can I tell if it has already been done? I have only owned it for a year and the previous owner was very good about maintenance.

I can say this much, there is a sheet metal shield covering the gas block.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That's all there is to it, they add a larger sheet metal screen around the stack so sounds like you're good to go.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Lmbevard said:


> That's all there is to it, they add a larger sheet metal screen around the stack so sounds like you're good to go.


Thanks for the info. I just did a Google image search of the Dometic recall and it looks like mine has been done for sure.


----------

